# company-party



## portiebami (Nov 28, 2004)

I've got a company-party to attend to tonight.
I've got SA to such a degree that i dare to go, but still worry in advance about what will happen & what people will think of me. A colleague of mine, with whom i play soccer with during lunchbreak, has offered to come along with me. 

That's also a bit frightning because i'm always afraid that people will notice my underlying loneliness, what i think could be very embarrassing to them, because of them not knowing how to cope with loneliness. As if some nasty secret is revealed or something. SA pops up with me when i have to live up to some strange undefined expectation, usually my own. 

I've decided to go however, because the prospect of unlimited drinks and potential fun is very appealing. But I'm still a bit nervous though.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

How did it go?


----------

